# Fuel Question



## Mvp2ny (3 mo ago)

Hello all. New owner of Troy-Bilt Storm2420 w 208CC. Manual states 5w-30 & 87 gas. I was wondering if I can use Truefuel ethanol free gas. Do I still need add oil? Thx all.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Cause no one else has responded so far....I will ...

I believe when they tell you to use 5 w-30 and 87 gas they are suggesting you put the 5w-30 in the crank case and 87 gas in the gas tank......so put the oil in the crank case and straight true fuel in the gas tank. Sorry for the instructions, but if this is your first experience with small engines, we don't need a blown engine.

Others i am sure will chime in......have fun and stay safe.....


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

The oil goes in the crankcase, not mixed with the gas. Yes you can use TrueFuel if you want to pay $33 bucks a gallon. All you really need is 87 octane pump gas with stabilizer added to it, and run the machine out of gas when you stop using it.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

As stated but to be clear:

Your machine does not take gas oil mixture.
1. Gas in gas tank.
2. Oil in engine.

For the oil, use 5-30. People here recommend synthetic.

For gas, you can use regular. But there are reasons to use better. Ethanol is a culprit in carbs and such. And for off-season storage you want to make sure things stay clean and not corroded. Some people use trufuel, others have a system that works well, for a lot cheaper. A lot.

Repeat:
Oil in engine. Any question we will tell you exactly how.
Regular straight gas/no oil in gas tank.

TLDR:
OIL in engine
Straight gas/no oil mixed in tank


----------



## Mvp2ny (3 mo ago)

Thank u all for the info. Yes I will get 5w-30 syntheitic and ethanol free gas. Any brand synthetic preferred? Also for gas. Truefuel is expensice.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Further down the road you will learn a few tricks. Like some people run the fuel out every day. (Using the fuel shut-off valve, not the whole tank.) End of season, some run the whole system dry. Others have another system. These are important. A well-maintained machine will last decades. And after seeing prices this year.... take pride. You want the machine to start and run perfectly every time. Also, you want the machine in top shape when it really snows.

A few days reading here, and you will be the neighborhood expert!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Any brand of 5W30 Full Synthetic is fine.

I use regular gas, and add in every 5 gallon 2oz of Stabil and 2oz of Seafoam. I never drained run dry ... I do periodically start and run all equipment throughout the year.


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

Mvp2ny said:


> Thank u all for the info. Yes I will get 5w-30 syntheitic and ethanol free gas. Any brand synthetic preferred? Also for gas. Truefuel is expensice.


Expensive is an understatement, well beyond what I would spend. Check out Pure-gas.org - ethanol-free gasoline in the U.S. and Canada and see if any gas stations in your area sell ethanol free fuel, much cheaper than Truefuel, just need to add something like Stabil.


----------



## Toolboxhero (Dec 24, 2010)

michaelnel said:


> The oil goes in the crankcase, not mixed with the gas. Yes you can use TrueFuel if you want to pay $33 bucks a gallon. All you really need is 87 octane pump gas with stabilizer added to it, and run the machine out of gas when you stop using it.


87 Octane E10 or less. E15 will wreck your engine. 
Move the throttle to the off/stop position.
The Troy-Bilt does not have a fuel shutoff valve. They don't use one because their carbs use a poly float that won't sink so the needle valve stays shut.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have seen poly floats filled with gas.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

same here. pretty sure most poly floats are 2 pieces and glued together. i have seen them split a near the top where it looks like they were glued together.


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

If I had a blower without a fuel shutoff valve, I would install one.


----------



## dgb553 (Nov 21, 2021)

Davejb said:


> Expensive is an understatement, well beyond what I would spend. Check out Pure-gas.org - ethanol-free gasoline in the U.S. and Canada and see if any gas stations in your area sell ethanol free fuel, much cheaper than Truefuel, just need to add something like Stabil.


I buy ethanol free 91 octane gas at our local Legacy Farm Co-op. It usually runs 75 cents to 1 dollar more than regular gas. At 22 dollars a gallon Truefuel is a waste of money.


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

My son has a 2410. He used regular pump gas the first year he had it (10% ethanol). It was gummed up the following winter as he didn't run it out. We cleaned the carb (pretty easy except for the dang o ring on the fuel bowl not staying seated). We found a source for ethanol free fuel and it makes a huge difference. For giggles he left some in over last summer and the machine fired right up the first time he needed it this fall. I use it in my Ariens compact as well. I do use Trufuel premix in my Toro 2 stroke SS. It fires up easily and in my opinion keeps the carb a lot cleaner than my mixed concoctions. Good shelf life as well.


----------

